# Cm7



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Can someone please breakdown and give me differences and opinions in what's the best cm7 TB rom? There used to be one then two..now quite a few. I'm happy to see more TB dev love but just want some opinions please.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I like workshed's, Runs great and has good call volume.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Agreed. Workshed's runs the best for me and seems to be the only one that's really being updated.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Could not agree more, Workshed's is hands down the best I have run.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

+ 1000 workshed

and a link for you lol http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13354-romcust1-1-2012-thundershed-v11-cm720-rc1-android-237/


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

+ 1 here too and I've tried them all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

